# good hive tool on amazon



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

i have been using this tool and really like it. i used to have 2 seperate tools a regular one and one with a j hook. now i only use this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste...UTF8&qid=1428616853&sr=8-6&keywords=hive+tool


----------



## jk3campbell (Feb 11, 2015)

I was just thinking of getting that one last night. I was just concerned about the thickness if the flat end. Is it thin enough to slide between boxes easily to break the seal from the propolis?


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

yes its thin enough and it you want it thinner you can always put it to a belt sander or grinder


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I got one and won't use anything else! Kelley has the same one or very similar for $20!


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Just Ordered, Thanks for the advice and recommendation.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I got this one from Kelley, they now cost $19.95.
https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/7/NewBEE/4635/KW-Hive-Tool

It broke. Do we think they are one and the same? On the Amazon one the hook curve looks softer.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

All those stainless ones can break like that, including the ones without the hook. The non stainless are uglier, but less prone to break.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

fivekai said:


> i have been using this tool and really like it. i used to have 2 seperate tools a regular one and one with a j hook. now i only use this one.


Thank you for the post. I have one, and l like it. Just bought a spare from the link you posted.


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

I have both eh Kelley tool and the amazon. The Kelley is thicker but not by much


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought one from Ebay several weeks ago- an imported J hook design. It looks almost identical to the commercial shelf brackets we used to use at Montgomery Wards, except cut down and edged. I don't believe they were SS, but most were zinc plated.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

I had this one in my wishlist for months,wondered how good it was.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyan said:


> Montgomery Wards?


Just how OLD are you?


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

kingd said:


> I had this one in my wishlist for months,wondered how good it was.


i mean theres not much to it.... i could probably make one in 20 minutes with my plasma cutter and bench grinder


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

snl: Old enough to know better, but young enough to still run circles around those less than half my age. lol

For a guy that puts me in my 40's. I worked at monkey wards just out of high school in the maintenance department and the mother of my kids was a sales associate for a few years after that, until they started leaving the area and shutting down stores.


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks< FAIR PRICE > Thanks!


----------



## ChilePrepper (Apr 11, 2015)

I found a fair price fore these- One on ebay ($9 free shipping from china) and the other at wild bunch bees for $12. I ordered one from each so i can try them out, and hopefully not get one that's too brittle or 'bendy'.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

This deal is hard to beat.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dasco-Pro-2-Piece-Pry-Bar-Set/22734155


----------



## ChilePrepper (Apr 11, 2015)

Cub said:


> This deal is hard to beat.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dasco-Pro-2-Piece-Pry-Bar-Set/22734155


True!


----------



## Levi's Bees (Feb 7, 2014)

the walmart brand Dasco Pro 2-Piece Pry Bar Set is what i use i just sharpened the ends of mine works like a charm :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I just got my three and it seems to be good substantial tool at half the price of Kelley. Prompt shipping direct from China. 





fivekai said:


> i have been using this tool and really like it. i used to have 2 seperate tools a regular one and one with a j hook. now i only use this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste...UTF8&qid=1428616853&sr=8-6&keywords=hive+tool


----------

